# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga S-2 Torpedo Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like these micro batches as an affordable option from Gurkha. I find the draw to be exceptional and the varying flavors in the different ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga S-2 Torpedo Cigar Review - Good


----------

